
Free Startup Toolkit Vol. 1 (Startup Week 2010) - Financial Model, VC Pitch Deck - anulman
http://youphonics.posterous.com/free-startup-toolkit-vol-1-financial-model-vc
======
skotzko
Thanks man! I've started working up a similar thing w/ Steve Blank's business
model templates. Hoping to have that ready soon. Cheers!

------
mogston
Thanks for sharing Aidan...the spreadsheet is particularly useful now that
you've moved all the adjustable variables into one place!

------
VC
Probably metrics for a ecomm site would be helpful or a fin model?

------
minalecs
this is pretty awesome. If others can contribute links to their pitch decks or
other resources - related that are similar to this it would be most helpful.

~~~
anulman
Glad you like it, minalecs!

Out of curiosity, what might help you in the future? I'm planning on posting
more of these as my journey continues, and I'd love to know what I'm not
thinking of (or should think more seriously about) posting...

------
rboarman
Great ideas!

